# Meet ZERO aka 'The Cheat'!



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

:wink: :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You took some good shots there. I am sure he can catch that fly in just a bit! Zero is so cute  !


----------



## Toria (Aug 9, 2003)

He looks so sweet, bless him.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Such a pretty kitty! I must say though that is a BIG can of Tuna! I guess all cats like being on top of those monitors, its too bad for my Sugar b/c I got rid of mine for a flat panel 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Absolutely adorable! His tummy should be full when he's done with that tuna!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh my goodness! What awesome pictures! You cat is very cute!


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments! My girlfriend took the pictures, she's very good at it! I got a little video of him pouncing on the camera which I'll have to post shortly!

The can of tuna is really huge! We got it at our local Sam's Warehouse Club. I gave him a little bit and some of the juice... he LOVES it! But he gets kinda crazy when we try to eat it, so we had to cut him off . I'm the one that wants to let him eat tuna, go outside, all of that good fun stuff, but my girlfriend is the more sensible one, and her word goes bc she has to put up with him while I'm in school and at work.

PS: In the third tuna pic, he's not really in the can, he's behind it! What a cool camera trick, huh?

PS PS: If you get a chance, search for 'zero' on ratemykitten.com and rate him! I'm sure he'll be in the top ten when he has enough votes!


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

Ah cool, thanks for the heads up! I checked and the two are still there :mrgreen:! One question though... what is the difference between that and the top 20? Is it like the top 20 without a minimum required number of votes (it looks like the top 20 requires a lot of votes).


----------



## Veda (Aug 30, 2003)

What an adorable and photogenic kitty!!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

He looks spunky! I like him!


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Awh, so cute....I want him...


----------



## Cooie (Sep 28, 2003)

What a cutie! Great pics!


----------



## GingerKitty (Oct 4, 2003)

*Zero!*

Oh wow! A truly beautiful lovely white kitty!  I'm not too fond of the name, but Zero still looks so kute!! Took great shots there, but Zero would look so much better with a prettier background. Maybe you should take him outside and try to photograph him! He looks so adorable!! :wink:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww he's great! So, "The Cheat" eh? You like Homestar Runner????


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*Wow! Your cat is definately one for the camera! *


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Zero!*



GingerKitty said:


> I'm not too fond of the name, but Zero still looks so kute!! Took great shots there, but Zero would look so much better with a prettier background. Maybe you should take him outside and try to photograph him!


Well his name is Zero for a couple reasons, first there is the little reindeer guy from The Nightmare Before Christmas and second there is the candybar Zero which is completely white on the outside.



tanyuh said:


> Aww he's great! So, "The Cheat" eh? You like Homestar Runner????


As far as 'The Cheat'... yes it sounds silly, but you've gotta go to www.homestarrunner.com and watch some of the cartoons there to get it. The Cheat is one of the characters. (Yep, I'm a fan, I've seen em all except for the newest one bc I've been busy).

We completely couldn't decide upon a name, and I wanted to call him 'The Cheat' at first, but it didn't fit. I originally wanted to get a bengal and call it that name since the look would fit the name, but bengals actually cost real money. We didn't think of calling him 'Homestar' until his name was already Zero, but that would have fit him well. We're currently looking for a red T-Shirt for him so he can be Homestarrunner for Halloween!


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

Check out this thread about Zero... he's gotten a little bigger and he's as crazy as ever! You'll laugh out loud!!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Zero is very sweet! 
Now that you've reminded me about Homestar Runner, I've got The Cheat Theme Song stuck in my head... :lol:


----------

